# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Du lịch Malaysia - Kulalampua 4 ngày 3 đêm

## nguyenlien

Du lịch Malaysia – Kualalumpua 
4 ngày 3 đêm

NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - KUALA LUMPUR (Ăn tối)

11h00: Xe và HDV đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn của khách đi Nội Bài. Đoàn đáp chuyến bay MH 753 (14:10 - 18:40) đi Kuala Lumpur. Đoàn đến sân bay Quốc tế Kuala Lumpur, xe và hướng dẫn viên Malaysia đón Quý khách tại sân bay đưa về trung tâm thành phố, đoàn tới tham quan thành phố mới -New Putrajaya với các danh thắng như: Thánh đường hồi giáo Putrajaya, Toà nhà Chính phủ, cầu Wawasan. 19h30 quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Radius Hotel 3* hoặc tương trung tâm thành phố Kuala Lumpur.

NGÀY 2: KUALA LUMPUR (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

07h00:Đoàn dự bữa sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn. 08h00:Đoàn tham qua bên ngoài: Cung điện Hoàng gia, Toà nhà quốc hội, Thánh đường Hồi giáo Quốc gia, Quảng trường độc lập,. Đoàn tiếp tục tới tham quan Chùa Thiên Hậu. 11h30: Đoàn dựng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. 13h00:Đoàn tiếp tục tới tham quan Khu trưng bày Royal Selangor Pewter Gallery – khu trưng bày các sản phẩm làm từ các kim loại quý lớn nhất thế giới. Tham quan và chụp ảnh bên dưới Toà tháp đôi - Kuala lumpur twin tower, tự do mua sắm tại khu KLCC – khu trung tâm Kuala Lumpur, tham quan và mua hàng tại Trung tâm Chocolate và Đồng hồ. Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình đặc biệt - Mát sa Cá (Fish Massage). Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại Khách sạn Radius 3* hoặc tương đương trung tâm thành phố.

NGÀY 3: KUALA LUMPUR (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

07h00: Đoàn dùng bữa sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn. 08h00:Xe đưa Quý khách đi Cao nguyờn Genting. Đoàn đi qua con đường Đại sứ quán – nơi đặt trụ sở Đại sứ quán của nhiều nước trên



thế giới, đoàn thăm Hang động Batu của người Hindu cổ, tham quan Nhà máy chế tác vàng bạcđá quý lớn nhất Kuala Lumpur. Đi xe cáp treo lên Cao Nguyên Genting - Thành phố trong sương, nằm trên độ cao 2000m so với mặt nước biển, là nơi duy nhất tại Malaysia đặt Casino Resort. Đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn, qúy khách tự do vui chơi hoặc tham quan tại các khu vui chơi giải trí (không gian của thế giới thu nhỏ trên Cao nguyên) gồm: Trò chơi điện tử, trò chơi cảm giác mạnh công viên Thempark, khu liên hoàn khách sạn, sòng bạc Casino. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn First World Hotel 3* hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 4: GENTING - KUALA LUMPUR - HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng)

06h00:Đoàn ăn bữa sáng tại khách sạn. 07h00: Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay làm thủ tục xuất cảnh về Việt Nam. Đoàn đáp chuyến bay MH752 (10:45 - 13:10). Xe đón Quý khách tại sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài, đưa về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.


GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH DU LỊCH: 438 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách)

* Giá tour bao gồm:

- Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội – Kul – Hà Nội, thuế sân bay 2 đầu, phí an ninh sân bay, phụ thu xăng dầu hàng không .

- Khách sạn 3* trung tâm thành phố.

- Ăn, uống và vé vào cửa tham quan một lần theo chương trình.

- Xe tham quan theo chương trình.

- Hướng dẫn Tiếng Việt suốt hành trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm:

- Lệ phí làm hộ chiếu & visa nhập lại Việt Nam cho khách mang quốc tịch nước ngoài.
Nước uống (Bia, nước… trong các bữa ăn), điện thoại, giặt là, hành lý quá cước theo quy định của hàng không.

- Hóa đơn VAT.

- Thuốc men, bệnh viện…và các chi phí cá nhân của khách ngoài chương trình.

* Lưu ý:

- Hộ chiếu của Quý khách phải còn thời hạn trên 6 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh về Việt Nam.
Các điểm mua sắm ấn định như trong chương trình.
**********************************************


Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Ms Liên

Công ty cổ phần Thương Mại và Du Lịch Người Bạn Việt

Phòng 1016 – H1- Việt Hưng- Long Biên- Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 043 6296 6895 // 0166 231 9054

Email: lienviettravelmate@gmail.com

Web: Tours/ Hotels/ Transports/ Tour Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos

YM: snowangel_snowangel13

----------

